# Slice Cut under the Cloaca



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm very upset at the moment. My little Rex started to bleed this afternoon around 4.30pm (Aussie time). It looked like it was coming from her Cloaca. Rang the vet and she told me to just keep and eye on her and if she went quite, shacking or starting to drip blood to call her back.
Well my little baby went quite and started to shake quite a bit. So I rang the vet back and ended up taking her down to get checked out. The vet started asking questions if I had seen her plucking herself. Umm No have not seen any of that. The vet then said well she has sliced herself under the Cloaca. I told the vet how I saw her pass a poo. It was only a little green and a little white but very watery. The vet said that would be caused from shock. 
So now my little darling has a collar around her neck to try and stop her from getting to the area and making it bleed again. We have also been given some antibotic's for the water called Baytril. 
Other then the slice the vet said she is in very good colour, good health and she is very bright.
The vet also said if I was concerned at all to take her back on Tuesday. I might just take her back to keep a check up on it.
It's now going on 3 hrs from the time I notice the problem and she is sitting on her perch attacking the collar. 
Fingers crossed she makes it cause the vet said that birds do not do go with shock.
I came home from the Vet and my partner and I have check their play are and their cage to try and figure out where she has done it but we can't find a thing. So we are not sure on how she has done it at all.
Oh and the vet said to keep her in the cage with my other birds because putting her by herself is going to make her stress out more.
My poor little darling


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Rex, I hope everything goes ok and she gets better soon.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Well she has made it through the night. Thank goodness.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Has Rex recently had a wing trim? If the flight feathers are too severely trimmed, Rex could have landed on his vent area and split it that way.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, poor Rex, I hope she heals nice and fast


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Yer Rex had her wings clipped when we got her home oh about October but I have not noticed she has grown any new ones. So maybe this is how she has done it. When she tries to fly she hits the floor. So we try not let her fly that often. She was good yesterday but today she tryed to fly today and yep it was bleeding again. So its off to the vet again tomorrow. Plus no more outside the cage until it's all healed.
The other birds are not real keen on this but its the best we can do. Spose I can take one bird out at a time and just let them have a run around on the ground so they have their time out of the cage. 
Any advise on what else I can do to try and stop her from hurting herself. It all would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

That wing trim is going to have serious consequences for your bird if nothing is done about it. She is in constant pain because her vent is split to the bone. One other little thing could make her very sick quickly.
The long term consequences could be partial paralysis so that she cannot move her tail. That will mean that she cannot raise her tail to evacuate and it will be your job to keep her vent area clean. Her tail feathers will drag and they will be grubby because she cannot move her tail into position to preen it. She will not be able to mate. She will never fly normally. 
There is one solution which will quickly solve the immediate problem and give everything a chance to heal. The procedure is to have wing feathers implanted into the stubs of her own feathers. She can then learn to land without falling. Not many vets do this. It is not hard. If you do not live too far from me, I can give you the name of a vet who can help you.
In the meantime, do not let her fly at all.

Roger Roo has had this procedure. It saved his life. If the vet you are going to see is the one who gave her the wing trim, rip his/her ears off and see how s/he likes it.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

We live in Moranbah its about 11 hrs from Brisbane. I just took Rex back to the vet and they said everything is healing really well and they don't want to see her again from this problem. She is starting to go through a molt so hoping her little wings will grow back sooner reather the later. I will just let them play on the floor until she gets her wings back so that way she can't try and fly.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am glad that there is some healing. I hope all goes well for her after the moult. All the best.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your wishes. They are all received with appreciation.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

Just a quick note to let you all know that my little baby has been given the all clear. We have taken her little collar off and I think she was thankful for that. She is now out and about enjoying her time out of the cage.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is better.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

I am glad to hear that she is doing well.


----------

